# what size fly rod



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

I have a lot to learn about fly fishing and I'm wondering what is the best size fly rod for all around use. I usually fish the lower Provo and small Fairview area streams. Thanks


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

A good all around rod would be an 8' 6" medium fast action 5 weight rod.
If you go to a smaller rod, you loose some casting length. A longer rod will be a tight fit on smaller streams.
You can go with a medium action rod but I like the medium fast action myself.

How much are you wanting to spend?
That will narrow down the choices even better.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

9'5 wt will be good for any river, especially the provo. Its also big enough for strawberry if you fish there.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I'll throw in another vote for a 8'6" 5W.


----------



## Meesh (Jan 26, 2010)

If you envision yourself stepping out into new waters, such as the large browns on the Weber, or targeting the warm water species we have here, then I'd suggest a 9'6" 6 weight. I don't notice myself getting any less tangled in trees with a shorter rod when fishing the Left Fork, but that extra length does give me some more casting distance and backbone when tossing poppers at large mouths or streamers on a river or on Powell. That extra length would help for mends on the Provo if you decide to drown nymphs, and will also fit right in if you ever make a trip up to Idaho for some steelhead. 

IMHO for a good "all around" rod I'd go up to a longer #6, which is big enough of a gun to handle most everything here in Utah short of a muskie, but is still lots of fun catching 16" browns on the Provo, then dial it down later on if you want more fight out of those 8" cuts you're catching in the smaller streams with a #3 or #4.


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. I ended up buying a 8' 6" 5 W. The guy at sportsmans said with me being 6' 4" tall I wouldn't need a very big rod. Just wish it was hot fishing for me like it was back around thanksgiving time. Thanks again. -Blake


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Good choice bird buster. I have several fly rods (not enough really). And the rod I bought specifically just to fish the Provo is my 8'6" 5W, medium action. The PERFECT small river rod.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

I would go with the 9' like Marty, but 8'6" would be minimum.
Reason for the longer, you are a beginner, the longer the rod the easier to manage different currents. Roll casting longer distances. I have never been one to teach newbies the over head but rather a roll cast as you can do this anywhere.
I do agree on medium action because it will teach you to slow down and wait for the load up. Fast action supports bad habits in my eyes.
Like Meesh, I bought a 10' 5 and 4 weight for Provo...Longer is a better all around choice I feel and I can still use a 10 footer on Millcreek. Just got to realize the length. That is why Tenkara's are gaining popularity.


----------

